# Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht



## kuhnikuehnast (13. September 2017)

So, 
ich wollte hier mal einen kleinen Reisebericht schreiben, den ich während des Urlaubs immer wieder aktualisieren werde. Natürlich bin ich für Tipps und Tricks auch dankbar!  Das Auto habe ich vor 2 Tagen mal mit allem möglichen Angelkram voll geladen um in den nächsten 10 Tagen meiner Rolle als Versorger gerecht zu werden und was fürs Abendessen zu besorgen :-D

nach einer Autofahrt in strömendem Regen sind wir gestern in Umag in Kroatien angekomen. Heute kann man das erste Mal die Sonne genießen. Gestern natürlich sofort los und die Angellizenz für Kroatien geholt. 
Heute habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach Ködern (Würmer, Maden etc. gemacht)
Mit Schrecken musste ich feststellen, dass es in ganz Umag wohl nur ein! einziges Angelgeschäft gibt, das auch Lebendköder (Seeringelwürmer) verkauft. Maden oder Würmer sind hier wohl gar nicht zu bekommen? #c Und dieses Geschäft hat aktuell natürlich keine auf Vorrat- ich soll heute Abend um 19:00Uhr nochmal vorbei kommen.
Getroffen habe ich heute Morgen bereits einen Angler aus der Ukraine, der während des letzten Regens fleißig Würmer gesammelt hat und damit ein paar kleine Doraden fangen konnte. 

Nachher gehts erst Ḿal los und ich werde meine neuen Duo und Daiwa Wobbler testen. Von der Zeit her vermutlich nicht optimal, aber irgendwas muss man ja machen, wenn man noch keine Köder hat. 
Ggf. wollte ich mir noch gefrorene Sardinen oder Tintenfische im Supermarkt besorgen und diese als Köder testen. Was meint Ihr taugt von denen beiden Sorten besser?

So, das wars fürs erste.

lg Kuhni


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Würd mir beides besorgen und testen..

Prall hört sich das nicht an - ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass das noch klappt mit Angeln und den Fischen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Sardinen sind erheblich besser als Köder wenn sie frisch sind, eigene Erfahrung. Selbe mit Anxovys. Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## pulpot (13. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Wenn Du sonst nichts hast, nimm die Napfschnecken, die dort vermutlich an jedem Stein kurz unterhalb der Wasserlinie kleben. Einfach mit dem Messer drunter fahren und abhebeln, dann rundherum von der Schale abschneiden und mehrfach mit dem Haken durch den zähen Saugfuß. Die sind nicht so schnell abgefressen. 

Ich bevorzuge aber an der Posenangel einfachen Dosenmais (Einzelkorn) mit häufigem mässigen Anfüttern.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (13. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

So, wieder zurück von den ersten Spinnversuchen direkt vor der Haustür... Fazit: Die neuen Köder laufen im relativ flachen Wasser ganz gut, Fisch haben sie, wie zu erwarten natürlich nicht gebracht. Am Besten gefallen hat mir der DUO Terrif DC-9 vom Laufverhalten. (Schön geflankt, bei Stopps bleibt er aprubt stehen, macht auf jeden Fall Laune). Der DC- 7 bzw. DC 12 haben mir vom Laufverhalten nicht ganz so zugesagt. Die Daiwa Salt Pro Minnows sind auch ziemlich gut und flanken schön bei schnellem Einholen. 
Nachher gehts erst mal auf Tour, in den Supermarkt und Würmer besorgen. Mit dem Mais ist auch noch ne gute Idee! Steht schon auf der Einkaufsliste!
 Habe noch 2 Touristen getroffen, die heute auf Calamaris 3 kleine Doraden fangen konnten. Das Ganze auf Grundmontage (ca. 20gr.) mit nem vorgeschalteten Seitenarm. 
Schade, dass es hier nirgends Maden zu geben scheint. Letztes Jahr in Italien konnte ich mit nem "Sbirolino"- ähnlichen Madenkorb und nem Haken mit Madenbündel meine ersten Mittelmeerfische landen.  
Evtl. werde ich auch noch eine Brotflocke am Einzelhaken mit Fliegenrute versuchen.
Laut Wetterbericht soll das Wetter morgen erst mal nicht so geil werden, mal schauen!
Auch möchte ich noch im Nachbarort mein Glück versuchen um ein Boot zu mieten und dann damit angeln zu gehen. In der typischen Tourifalle wollten die heute für ein 100Ps Schlauchboot mit 5m Länge ohne Sprit pro Tag ernsthaft 300€ Miete... :-D

lg Kuhni


----------



## pulpot (14. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht soll das Wetter morgen erst mal nicht so geil werden, mal schauen!
> 
> Schlechtes Wetter und Wellen sind gut zum Spinnangeln, nach meiner Erfahrung. Bei gutem Wetter eher nicht so erfolgreich.
> 
> ...



Du hast hoffentlich einen Bootsschein, den brauchst  Du in Kroatien zwingend für jeden Motor und es wird viel kontrolliert  von der Küstenwache, hat uns in 2012 mal 300 Euro gekostet, weil wir den  mit einem 10ps-Böötchen nicht hatten.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

argh! jetzt habe ich gerade einen rießigen Bericht der letzten Tage verfasst, gehe auf senden und alles ist futsch! :-( sowas macht Laune! :-( @pulpot: Bootsschein ist vorhanden! Nur noch kein Boot gefunden 

lg Kuhni


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

So, auf ein Neues:
Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr ging es dann los in das Angelgeschäft um die versprochenen Lebendköder zu holen- als ich da ankam staunte ich nicht schlecht! Der Besitzer hatte jeden Quadratmeter des Ladens mit Eimern vollgestellt. Und in jedem Eimer schwamm ein Seeringelwurm... Ich hatte ja schon einiges über Seeringelwürmer gelesen, aber ich kam mir bei dem Anblick ehrlich gesagt vor wie in einem Horrorfilm! Die Dinger waren bis zu 1 Meter lang, 2-3 cm breit, mit tausenden strampelnden Beinen übersäht und hatten am Kopf zappelnde Tentakeln... Der Inhaber versicherte mir, dass es überhaupt kein Problem sei und man von dem Wurm immer ein paar Zentimeter vom Schwanz her abschneiden könnte als Köder. Ich sollte nur sehr vorsichtig sein und nie den Kopf berühren, da die Dinger beißen wie nochmal was... 
Ich war verdammt froh, als meine Freundin vehement protestierte, dass ihr so ein Viech nicht in die Ferienwohnung kommt. So hatte ich die perfekte Ausrede gefunden, da ich mich vor den Dingern auch ganz schön ekelte.
Also nochmal los und im Supermarkt ein paar gefrorene Tintenfische besorgt- da konnte ich wenigstens sicher sein nicht von denen zum Mittag gegessen zu werden! :-D


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Abends dann mit einer 3,6m Feederrute und einer 2,7m Spinnrute bewaffnet ging es an die Landspitze 500 m von unserer Ferienwohnung entfernt. Da es kaum Wind und Wellengang gab habe ich die Feederrute mit einem Waggler und 2 Haken (einen davon als Seitenarm) bestückt, die Spinnrute wurde mit einem 20g Blei auf Grund gelegt. Die Haken wurden mit Tintenfischfetzen bestückt. Dann hieß es warten... Und warten... Und warten... Außer einem vermutlichen Schnurschwimmer tat sich an dem Abend nichts mehr. Zusätzlich hatte ich auch noch meinen Lieblingswaggler in einer Boje 20 m vom Ufer entfernt verheddert und so habe ich um 00:30 Uhr meine Sachen zusammmengepackt und den Heimweg angetreten, während mich das Knicklicht des Wagglers hämisch aus 20 m Entfernung anblinkte.  (Am nächsten Morgen konnte der Waggler glücklich gerettet werden, er hat sich gut erholt und liegt wieder wohlbehalten in meiner Tacklebox. )
Am Donnerstag stand dann Novigrad mit Stadtbesichtigun auf dem Programm. Auf dem Rückweg konnte ich meine Freundin überzeugen ein wenig das Land zu erkunden und in den Ortschaften nach einem Angelgeschäft zu suchen das keine Köder des Todes verkauft. Fündig wurde ich in Tar- hier gab es getrocknete Seeringelwürmer und "Baby Squids" die durch Zugabe von Wasser wieder zu normalen Ködern werden- ohne Gefahr von Bissen oder Ähnlichem!


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Gestern war aufgrund eines heftigen Gewitters mit Sturm an Angeln nicht zu denken, also ging es heute wieder los. Erst mit 20 g Kugelblei und "eingeweichten Seeringelwürmern" an der Feederrute auf Grund, wobei ich nach ner Stunde diese Methode aufgegeben hab. Durch den noch relativ hohen Wellengang nach dem Gewitter kullerte mir das Blei die ganze Zeit über den Grund- ein Biss oder ähnliches konnte ich auch nicht verbuchen, die Köder hingen alle immer schön am Haken.
Zweiter Versuch dann mit ner Spinnrute und einer 20g vorbebleiten Pose. Diesmal mit Baby Squid als Köder. Hier hatte ich einmal ein Rucken in der Rute verspürt, konnte den Biss aber nicht verwandeln, der Köder war aber futsch.
Fazit bisher: There seem to be no fish in croatia ;-) 
Nachher gehts nochmal los. Jetzt noch ne Frage: Was denk ihr, könnte man evtl. auch versuchen mit einer Feedermontage einen Fisch zu landen? Sprich: Feedern im Mittelmeer? Ich habe mir so Meeresfischfutter aus dem Angelgeschäft in Tar mitgenommen und mit Maismehl, Haferflocken und Dosenmais zu einem Futter vermischt. Oder taugt das nichts und auf Grund legen ist sinniger, ggf. mit dem Futter im Bereich der Pose anfüttern?
Für Tipps bin ich noch dankbar, die Mission lautet: Mindestens 1 Fisch diesen Urlaub! 

lg Kuhni


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Meeräschen fangen mit Brot geht - versuch doch einfach mit feedern. Mehr als auch nix fangen geht ja nicht


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Doberdan du kuehnastkuhni :q
 guck mal hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330161&page=2
 sind n paar Tips.

 fettes Petri. :vik:

 PS schmeiß mal n bisschen Brot ins Wasser,
 wirst dich wunder wo überall Fische raus kommen.


----------



## mfgrolf (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Da gibt's Fische 

Hatte morgens beim wobblern einige Nachläufer bis vor die Füße. Dummerweise keinen Biss. Allerdings konnte ich Wolfsbarsche mal aus nächster Nähe bewundern


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Fangen. Kämpfen. Schmecken .
Wenngleich Bericht aus Niederlande, Wolfsbarsche sind tolle Fische:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oosterschelde-alte-saecke-auf-wolfsjagd.html

Wenn ihr die da habt, wüsst ich, was ich versuchen würde...


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*



mfgrolf schrieb:


> Hatte morgens beim wobblern einige Nachläufer bis vor die Füße. Dummerweise keinen Biss. Allerdings konnte ich Wolfsbarsche mal aus nächster Nähe bewundern ��



Next Time  - wirst sehen, irgendwann hängen die.
lg
|wavey:


----------



## pulpot (18. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Ich habe mir so Meeresfischfutter aus dem Angelgeschäft in Tar mitgenommen und mit Maismehl, Haferflocken und Dosenmais zu einem Futter vermischt. Oder taugt das nichts und auf Grund legen ist sinniger, ggf. mit dem Futter im Bereich der Pose anfüttern?
> Für Tipps bin ich noch dankbar, die Mission lautet: Mindestens 1 Fisch diesen Urlaub!
> 
> lg Kuhni



Hier ist die Beschreibung meiner Combo, die so auch in Kroatien funktioniert (obwohl in Spanien die Fische größer waren):

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4690224#post4690224

Wichtig bei Mais: mind. 1m langes FC-Vorfach in max 0.18er Stärke und immer nur 1 Korn anködern mit komplett verdecktem Haken(dünndrähtig und scharf)


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (19. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

So, wieder mal ein Update:
Vorgestern war das Wetter ziemlich gut, also wurde der Plan gefasst an den Strand zu gehen. Ich habe meine Spinnrute eingepackt bin am Strand entlang spazieren gegangen und habe vielversprechende Strukturen abgeworfen. Allerdings leider ohne Erfolg. Im "Hafen" von Stella Maris (eine Ferienanlage mit künstlicher Lagune. Über eine schmale Wasserstraße erreicht man ein "Hafenbecken" mit ca. 100 m Durchmesser wo Urlauber ihre Boote slippen können) konnte ich dann das erste Mal Fisch sehen. Die Fische waren teilweise auch relativ groß. Angeln ist dort vermutlich nicht möglich und wollte ich auch nicht riskieren. (Ist halt so eine typische Ferienanlage, alles schön mit "kleiner Uferpromenade" umd das runde Hafenbecken, akkurat gemähter Rasen etc.) Aber immerhin: Es gibt doch Fisch im Mittelmeer!  Abends wollte ich dann nochmal los, allerdings hat es gestürmt und geregnet wie aus Eimern. Folglich fiel das Angeln im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser.

Gestern dann erneut los. Das Wetter war wieder relativ gut mit Sonnenschein und fast keinem Wind. Ich habe meine Angelruten wieder an der Landspitze in der Nähe unseres Appartments aufgebaut und vom benachbarten Strand 2 Liegen angeschleppt- so war auch die Freundin glücklich, konnte Sonne baden und lesen. Ich hatte eine Feeder Rute und eine Spinnrute jeweils mit 40g Durchlaufblei bebleit und einen Haken an Fluorocarbon angehängt. Als Köder dienten die getrockneten Baby Squids, Tintenfischstreifen (gefroren und wieder aufgetaut) und getrocknete Seeringelwürmer. Die getrockneten Köder habe ich natürlich vorher noch in Wasser eingeweicht. 
Als ich gerade mit 2 besorgten Eis zurück kam stand meine Freundin etwas ratlos vor den Angelruten- sie hatte freundlicherweise die Aufgabe der "Rutenbewachung" übernommen.  Die Rute habe "wie verrückt gezappelt" Also schnell Rute eingekurbelt- und siehe da: der Haken war ab! Total krass! Ich hatte 21er Fluorocarbon verwendet, dass glatt durchgebissen wurde! Also war klar: Es gibt Fisch hier und die beißen! Nun ging es weiter ans probieren: Welche Hakengröße, welche Vorfachlänge des Fluorocarbons? (Sicherheitshalber habe ich die neuen  Haken dann alle mit 31er gebunden)
Beim Einholen der Köder habe ich auch festgestellt, dass die Baby Squids wohl am Schmackhaftesten waren, gefolgt von den Tintenfischfetzen. Diese Köder waren zumindest fast immer abgefressen...  Seeringelwürmer standen wohl nicht auf dem Speiseplan. 
Also wieder Ruten raus und Warten... Und dann wieder Rums, die Rutenspitze wackelte- Anschlag gesetzt und... Wieder war der Fisch schlauer als ich! Echt zum Mäuse melken! Es gab jedes Mal ein heftiges Rucken in der Rute, der Anschlag ging aber immer ins Leere und der Haken war beim Einholen abgefressen. Ich habe dann von ganz kleinen Haken (ca. Größe 14) bis hin zum Zanderhaken der Größe 1 eigentlich alles durchprobiert. 
Einen Fisch konnte ich aber doch noch landen! Wobei das auch eher Zufall war... Als ein Fischerboot aus der Bucht fahren wollte holte ich die Ruten ein um nicht im Propeller zu landen und siehe da: es hing eine kleine Dorade von ca. 10 cm an der Feederrute am 1er Zanderhaken!  Vorsichtig habe ich den Haken gelöst und sie im Kescher wieder zurückgesetzt. Nach kurzer Erholung im Wasser schoss sie dann in Richtung offenes Meer um sich noch ein wenig Speck anzufressen und dann in einiger Zeit hoffentlich etwas größer auf einem Teller zu landen  
Ich war somit etwas happy zumindest entschneidert zu sein, aber auch etwas ratlos über den eigentlich zufälligen Fang...? 
Mit Pose angeln ist bei der Strömung relativ schwierig, würde aber die Bisserkennung verbessern... (Wobei die ja aber eigentlich immer da war??? Nur saß der Haken nie) Eine geringere Bebleiung lässt das Blei wild über Grund kullern und in einem Seegrasfeld dann liegen- auch nicht die beste Idee...) Was meint ihr, kann man da noch verbessern?

Bisheriges Fazit zusätzlich: Ich werde zukünftig echt noch mehr darauf schauen, dass ich qualítativ hochwertiges Material kaufe! An der Feederrute war eine Freilaufrolle der Marke Sänger montiert mit einer 43er PowerPro (Die Rolle hatte ich mal besorgt und bespult um mit dem Deeper sicher zu sein, dass ich nie einen Abriss bekomme). Ich hatte ständig Luftknoten, Schnurknoten usw... Fast bei jedem 2. Wurf! Neben dran die Shimano Stradic mit ner Daiwa J-Braid funktionierte tadellos! Kein Luftknoten, nix! (trotz tlw. Luftbogen beim Auswerfen etc.) Das war echt total nervig! Ich musste immer wieder ein Stück Schnur abschneiden, da die Knoten teilweise nicht mehr lösbar waren! Am Ende war die komplette Schnur von der Rolle runter... 

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Fang! 







Heute ging leider gar nichts! 13 Grad und Regen Regen Regen... So stellt man sich den Sommerurlaub vor! 

Hoffe natürlich weiter auf eure Hilfe und Tipps und bedanke mich auch schon mal für die rege Kommentierung bislang!

lg Kuhni


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Geht doch! Sauber! Dickes Petri - rechtzeitig vorm Urlaubsende?


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (19. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Sind noch bis Freitag da... Aber wenn ich den Wetterbericht anschaue bin ich am überlegen früher zu fahren und noch einen Abstecher in die Therme Erding zu machen um wenigstens ein bisschen Urlaubsfeeling mit nach Hause zu nehmen
Lg kuhni


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Hast du es mit einer Laufbleimontage probiert? Ist für Doraden eigentlich Standard, da sie dann nicht sofort den Widerstand des Bleis merken und den Köder ganz fressen.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (20. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Umag)- ein Reisebericht*

Jup, war ne Laufbleimontage. Ich habe die Schnur aber immer leicht auf Spannung zur Rute gebracht um eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen...
Lg kuhni


----------

